# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Na anderhalf jaar nogsteeds last van ribben...

## meinersjee

Hallo allemaal,
Ik wist dat het lang duurt voor je ribben herstelt zijn maar nu na bijna anderhalf jaar heb ik toch nog wel erg veel last. Ik ben nooit naar de huisarts geweest voor mijn ribben dus ik weet ook niet of ze gekneusd of gebroken waren. Maar wat is er nou gebeurd?
Mijn paard was mee op vakantie en erg onrustig. Toen ik hem bij zijn nek aan het poetsen was ging hij ineens met zijn hoofd omlaag en kwam zo onder het touw vast te zitten. Hij raakte in paniek en sloeg keihard zijn hoofd opzij en kwam zo los maar hierbij raakte hij mijn ribben keihard en ik kreeg ook geen lucht meer. Ik heb de rest van de vakantie eigenlijk niet meer goed kunnen inademen en niet meer kunnen bukken of draaien. Wel alles verder nog gedaan zoals 3 stallen mesten op een dag. Deed er alleen veel langer over.
Nu kan ik over het algemeen alles maar zodra er wat druk op komt te staan verga ik van de pijn.
En deze pijn houd dan ook weer een halve dag aan.
Ik ga hier ook toch maar mee naar de huisarts maar heeft iemand een idee? Op internet staat dat rond de 12 weken het toch wel aardig genezen moet zijn als het gebroken zou zijn geweest.
Dankjulliewel alvast!  :Big Grin:

----------

